# hi, my name is irvin  :P



## irvintiu (Apr 24, 2016)

hi there,  my name is irvin tiu.     how are you guys?


----------



## Trilby (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi there, welcome aboard!

What do you like to write about?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 24, 2016)

irvintiu said:


> hi there,  my name is irvin tiu.     how are you guys?




Irvin! How are you? Welcome to Writing Forums during *National Poetry Writing Month*! I'm Anthony. It's a pleasure to have you here. I dedicate this random poem to our awesome new member, Irvin! 












Please tell us more about yourself! What do you like to read and/or write? Do you have any favorite genres or authors? I am intrigued to hear (erm, ... read) more. If you need anything, feel free to ask questions. Explore, meet new friends, and have fun! 


- Anthony


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello Irvin.

What sort of writing do you do?  Poetry?  Prose?  Welcome to the forums.  Feel free to wander and chime in on whatever strikes your fancy.  We have a good group of folks here always willing to lend an ear...er...screen.  :-D  Ten meaningful posts, those made anywhere outside the lounge area, will make you a full fledged member, allowing you to start threads, post work for critique, upload an avatar, and add a signature line.  A handy guide to the forums, its withertos and whyfores can be found here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 24, 2016)

Glad you've joined us, *Irvin*! I hope to see some of your creative work in the days ahead ... 8)


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard! So what brought you here?


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, irvin!!!


----------



## TheRedSharpie (May 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## CleverFox (May 11, 2016)

Did we scare Irvin away already?


----------



## KThoughts (May 11, 2016)

Hello! Welcome to the forums


----------



## The_Scribbler (May 11, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Irvin! How are you? Welcome to Writing Forums during *National Poetry Writing Month*! I'm Anthony. It's a pleasure to have you here. I dedicate this random poem to our awesome new member, Irvin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anthony this made me giggle snort. Just so you know!

Welcome Irvin! I hope you're having an awesome writing day!


----------

